# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Informe Impacto Socioeconómico de la Industria Nuclear en España

## Jonasino

> La industria nuclear es estratégica para la economía del país por su competitividad económica y su impacto en el PIB, empleo, sus inversiones en I+D, exportaciones y su contribución tributaria.
> 
> Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española ha elaborado un informe sobre el impacto de la industria nuclear española en la economía del país. El objetivo de Foro Nuclear con la publicación de este informe es medir la contribución de la industria nuclear española en la economía española en los principales indicadores como son el PIB, empleo, inversión en I+D, exportaciones y contribución tributaria.
> 
> El informe, elaborado por PwC a petición de Foro Nuclear, determina la cuantificación del impacto socioeconómico que genera el conjunto de la industria nuclear en España. Los cálculos y estimaciones se han realizado con las cifras facilitadas por las entidades (empresas y organismos) participantes en el estudio y con las fuentes de información públicas. Sobre la base de la información recopilada, se ha llevado a cabo la cuantificación de los impactos socioeconómicos y fiscales, que son la consecuencia de la actividad realizada por la industria nuclear española. Se ha utilizado el modelo estándar "Input-Output", metodología internacionalmente contrastada a nivel académico y profesional.
> 
> Para Antonio Cornadó, presidente de Foro Nuclear, "es necesario y oportuno poner en valor la contribución que realiza la industria nuclear a la economía y sociedad española. Al igual que otras asociaciones sectoriales industriales, Foro Nuclear ha querido tener un retrato fiel de qué es y qué supone el conjunto de la industria nuclear.
> 
> Con los resultados de este informe, constatamos que la productividad de la industria nuclear es muy alta, 3,8 veces superior a la media nacional. Además, la industria nuclear invierte el 1,98% del total de sus ingresos, cifra 2,4 veces superior a la del total de España. La industria nuclear es estratégica para el país".
> ...


Fuente e informe completo: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/public...iones/tecnicas

----------

embalses al 100% (17-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (18-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

...y residuos nucleares que ya no tenemos sitio donde dejarlos. Y serán para toda la vida, la nuestra y la de nuestros tataranietos.

Prefiero crear puesto de trabajo en renovables, que por Kwh de producción generan más empleo y desarrollo. Y no generan riesgos radiactivos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ...y residuos nucleares que ya no tenemos sitio donde dejarlos. *Y serán para toda la vida*, la nuestra y la de nuestros tataranietos.


Vuelve vd. a mentir, es su _modus operandi_. Los isótopos radiactivos decaen hasta volverse estables.

Los residuos químicos, como el GaAs de las placas solares, no decaen. Esos sí que serán eternos.





Fuente: https://onsizzle.com/t/gallium

----------

embalses al 100% (21-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Falso, yo? Y en cuanto tiempo se hacen estables los residuos radiactivos de nuestras plantas nucleares?. Dígalo si se atreve, no se avergüence!!!

Nota: diga la cifra en miles de años y no se quede con los radiactivos de vida baja o media que se almacenan en el cabril ( Córdoba) , porque esos decaen en 300 años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en cuanto tiempo se hacen estables los residuos radiactivos de nuestras plantas nucleares. Dígalo si se atreve, no se averguence!!!


En el combustible gastado descargado del reactor, el 75% de la actividad decae a los 5 años en la piscina. A los 30 años, el combustible sólo conserva el 10% de la actividad inicial. El problema viene con el remanente de los isótopos de vida larga, un porcentaje mínimo de radiación pero que durará cientos de miles de años hasta llegar a niveles naturales.

Con el reprocesado del combustible, la duración total de la actividad de los residuos se puede reducir enormemente, además de hacer del combustible nuclear parcialmente renovable. Y se investiga el reciclaje en reactores rápidos que dejarían los residuos con tan sólo 300 años de vida hasta niveles naturales.








Fuente:

http://www.world-nuclear.org/informa...anagement.aspx
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2010/06...ition-and.html

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

> El problema viene con el remanente de los isótopos de vida larga, un porcentaje mínimo de radiación pero que durará cientos de miles de años hasta llegar a niveles naturales.


Bien,  ahora dígame por qué dice usted que yo miento?

Si solo durasen 300 años ya no haría falta el almacén de residuos centralizado. Para qué gastarse miles de millones de euros si no hay residuos peligrosos de larga duración?. Si durasen menos de 300 años se llevaban al Cabril y punto.

Ande, deje de mentir y decir tonterías.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Si solo durasen 300 años ya no haría falta el almacén de residuos centralizado. Para qué gastarse miles de millones de euros si no hay residuos peligrosos de larga duración?. Si durasen menos de 300 años se llevaban al Cabril y punto.
> 
> Ande, deje de mentir y decir tonterías.


Una vez más, vuelve a demostrar una ignorancia supina en el asunto.

Ande, infórmese primero. Esos residuos no podrían llevarse a El Cabril.




> *Clasificación de residuos radiactivos*
> 
> Desde el punto de vista de su gestión final, la clasificación de residuos radiactivos en España tal y como se refiere en los sucesivos informes nacionales sobre la Convención para la Seguridad de la Gestión del Combustible Gastado y de los Residuos Radiactivos (Convención Conjunta), consta de las siguientes categorías:
> 
> 
> 1. Residuos de muy baja actividad (vida corta y media).
> 2. Residuos de muy baja actividad (vida larga).
> 3. Residuos de baja y media actividad (vida corta y media).
> 4. Residuos de baja y media actividad (vida larga).
> ...


Fuente: Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear.

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

No se que pretende decir ni creo que lo tenga claro usted mismo,  a lo que yo me refería era al reprocesamiento que usted comentaba.

----------


## Jonasino

> Si solo durasen 300 años ya no haría falta el almacén de residuos centralizado. Para qué gastarse miles de millones de euros si no hay residuos peligrosos de larga duración?. Si durasen menos de 300 años se llevaban al Cabril y punto.


En fin .......

----------

